# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs >  [Release] Fish bot - Easy and fast

## Rival-Fr

_FishBot for Wow_



*Installation:*

Requis: framework 3.5 > Download: .NET Framework 3.5

1 > Go in the menu of wow, Key Bindings > Targetings Function > and press key K in interacte with target.

2 > Config wow loot auto


 *Download:* 

*Download Last Update >* Now use the fish bot on wowrobot (is free): http://wow-robot.com/forum/wowrobot-...-wowrobot.html

----------


## Barrt73Rus

о_О tnx Rival!

----------


## true_blue

Thanks but it just seems to keep casting every 1 second and not waiting for the bobber to jump....

----------


## Därkness

Coolies, I tried mrfishit b4 but i failed at getting it to work. Ill try this tomorrow or something, +REP if it works well, thx  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Naem

I've used the previous version of BotPeche. It's good stuff. +Rep.

----------


## halloman

*looks good going to try this*

----------


## Romulis2000

does this have a feature to auto loot bop items?

----------


## Rival-Fr

It is necessary to activate auto loot in the options wow. (Sorry for the bad english, i am speak french)

----------


## Kael9614

Seems to be great. Only the cast only lasts approximately 3 seconds... :S
Any help?

----------


## scottaayyy

will try this tomorrow

thanks a bunch

----------


## Barrt73Rus

Now i test this bot ... bot constantly clicks on fishing spell, and do not catch fish

----------


## true_blue

yeah same for me.. it just keeps casting fish spell over and over.. lol Rival what do I have to do to get it to work properly??

----------


## Rival-Fr

Play on official server?

Configured the name of bobber?

----------


## Barrt73Rus

> Play on official server?
> 
> Configured the name of bobber?


yes.......

----------


## Rival-Fr

Can you test on another PC, it is odd which its not walk .

----------


## Barrt73Rus

Friend give bot, he also hits on fishing, and all

----------


## true_blue

ok i fixed it.. thanks Rival.. I set the bobber name to "Fishing Bobber" and not just "Bobber" and it started working  :Smile: 
Works wonderfully.. 100% catch rate so far..  :Smile: 

Im so happy I finally found a bot that works properly.. thanks a lot!!  :Smile:

----------


## Linencloth

Just a tip that i use, and works for me:
[Obj + 0x8] + 0x20 is the displayid.You should read 2 bytes from here as an unsigned int,then check for 668,which is the displayid of the bobber.It would make your bot language independent.

And really thank you for your work,i used it before 3.2.0,and now trying to go on my way.

----------


## Tashar

Instead of looting it opens my skills tab. Not really sure why :/

----------


## Linencloth

> Instead of looting it opens my skills tab. Not really sure why :/


Installation:
"1 > Go in the menu of wow, Key Bindings > Targetings Function > and press key K in interacte with target."

----------


## rchy

Maybe it's telling you that you have got the wrong spec :P

----------


## rchy

It can;t find my WoW proccess. Help.

----------


## true_blue

Still working great.. it crashed once in the last 24 hours.. but catch rate is still 100%. Im just wondering if there is any hotkeys for this bot? Like F1 for start/stop etc.. everytime i try to talk to someone it keeps typing 11 kk lol >.< so would like to be able to start/stop it with a hotkey! CHeers

----------


## wac

Doesen't work for me O.o. Running 32Bit XP >.>. Odd.

Think I'll stick with Mr.Fishit  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Rival-Fr

> It can;t find my WoW proccess. Help.


The name of .exe wow is "Wow.exe"?




> Doesen't work for me O.o. Running 32Bit XP >.>. Odd.
> 
> Think I'll stick with Mr.Fishit


Are you installing Framework 3.5?

----------


## Kudu

WoW! This Bot is Incredible! Simple, and works perfectly! Great job man thanks alot! +REP

----------


## Kykyske

I'm in love with his text accent. lol :P

----------


## true_blue

so is there any plans to put hotkeys in for this bot? id really really love a start/stop hotkey so i didnt have to alt/tab whenever a horde comes or someone starts talking to me.. Cheers!

----------


## acgolfer719

It doesn't lure my pole, i have the lure in teh right spot but it highlights the lure, sits there for about 5 seconds then continues

anyone know why?

----------


## Edder

thx, will try it

----------


## acgolfer719

i used this bot for an entire night and worked amazing....but for some reason now everytime i start bot it freezes wow and makes it completely unresponsive...help plz

----------


## true_blue

acgolfer make sure a firewall or antivirus isnt blocking the bot from injecting into wow.exe... sometimes security programs lose their settings and then treat it as a new program and start blocking it again..

Rival any plans to include hotkey support in future release'? Cheers

----------


## zktz

bot constantly clicks on fishing spell, and do not catch fish

So do I

----------


## proquish

Anyone can confirm it works on normal servers or not ?

----------


## true_blue

@zktz, 
I had that problem too, read my post of how to fix it..
http://www.mmowned.com/forums/bots-p...ml#post1644775

@ proquish,
It works on official server for me.. I dont play any other.
It works great, 100% catch rate, no problems at all once you get it sorted properly..
Very simple but very effective bot  :Smile:  

Highly recommended...

----------


## KRSjr

is this safe to use? i would only use it while im at the computer eating lunch or tv ..

----------


## AwAk3e

Would just like to reply on this amazing bot, I searched the internet over and over and couldn't find an up to date memory reading fishing bot. I would recommend this bot to everyone, fantastic. For some reason I felt obliged to comment on this bot. Thanks keep up with the good work!

----------


## oscardu

it,s working great for me, thanks for sharing

----------


## Gankenstein

thanks will try and rep if it works

----------


## Kilowatt92

it works really nice  :Smile:  + REP for u mate  :Smile:

----------


## snugglepants

Really fantastic bot. Simple, Nothing to fancy it just gets the job done, many thanks. I have 1 issue tho, when i start it, it will click the lure but wont add it to my pole, this isnt a major issue but would be nice if you could fix it.

----------


## 04jstewa

Great bot!

But will it loot BoE items even with autoloot on? I've never used autoloot so not sure how it works

----------


## kasperklysner

Does this thing press accept when fishing BoP fish?

----------


## slanginheat

Ive changed the bobber name and everything it still jsut cast over and over  :Frown:

----------


## Hoops

I think it is broke for the new patch :-/

----------


## Bugador

How do you know the bot is not detected?

----------


## kerclunk

This is my favorite fishing bot. Is there any hope for it being updated for patch 3.2.2?

----------


## zazawar

> How do you know the bot is not detected?


Simlest way to "detect" bot users - see to the AH  :Smile:

----------


## Crysto

> Simlest way to "detect" boy users - see to the AH


Most bot uses aren't retarded, they don't post their auction's on their farming characters.

I make a lvl 1 alt with a random name, use him for 2-3days (wednesday, thursday, friday when most shit sells)

Then delete him and create a new character.

----------


## bovon

I was using this pre 3.2.2.104 patch. Now it will not work, Auto cast every 1 sec. Love this bot please fix.

----------


## klides

I was using 2.4.3 patch and it didnt work... It was auto casting every 2sec... Can u tell me what was happening?

----------


## kerclunk

> I was using 2.4.3 patch and it didnt work... It was auto casting every 2sec... Can u tell me what was happening?


Not sure. The bot is pretty simple and worked for me all up until 3.2.2 without any problems at all.

----------


## podbit

Its doing that because of the new patch, as soon as they update it to the 3.2.2 im sure it will work again

----------


## klides

"1 > Go in the menu of wow, Key Bindings > Targetings Function > and press key K in interacte with target."
Interacte with target?? I dont have this :O... Has another name?

----------


## klides

I cant put it working on Tru-Wow server :s this is a private server...

----------


## Rival-Fr

I update this tomorrow

----------


## matzas

pls update it for 3.2.2. This is so far best bot i ever had, pls do it fast :-) +rep

----------


## bovon

1st off plus rep works great I love it.
Now my question, is there a way or a setting i missed so that I can alt tab out of wow and mrfish not crash?
:wave:

----------


## Rival-Fr

update here: http://www.mmowned.com/forums/bots-p...easy-fast.html

----------


## Apoc

> update here: http://www.mmowned.com/forums/bots-p...easy-fast.html


Or you can use this thread to update.

Don't make another thread about this same program; or I'll start giving you infractions.

----------


## Rival-Fr

Because I can not change the title on this thread. But no update I do not want to re-make the thread a modo to delete the other.

----------


## true_blue

ok can u post the new version here please? That other thread is closed  :Frown: 
PS thanks for your work, your bot is the best!

----------


## Rival-Fr

I have update the thread

----------


## klides

This was casting every 1 second and not waiting for the bobber to jump... What was hapening?

----------


## Apoc

> Because I can not change the title on this thread. But no update I do not want to re-make the thread a modo to delete the other.


If you need the thread title changed, feel free to PM me. Don't just make a new thread.

----------


## Hypnotize

FINALLY! a bot that works for me  :Big Grin:  +rep +kisses

----------


## rykku

Working fine, I'm leveling fishing in dalaran with this bot... it's going so fast since the trainer is beside the fountain  :Big Grin: 

And you can alt-tab the game and it still working! 

P.S. I'm using this with Taskbar Hide, so I dont see anything and the bot is running... I'll use at work  :Smile: 

+rep

----------


## Merifoo

Thanks for the guide, it helped.

----------


## Xiozakacav

Thanks! Works great on my pc.

----------


## toxicsnipe

Works awesomely on my computer, but I still like mr fishit better.

----------


## nstar7

i used this bot for an entire night and worked pretty well.... thank you  :Smile:

----------


## Hoops

Just want to say thank you. This is better then any other fish bot here, you can minimize WoW and get on with everything else that you want to do. It also has a 100% catch rate. 

Thank you for updating it

----------


## mikunation

bot works great, i cant get lure to work tho ~.~

Edit:
i figured out how to get the lure to work, if any1 has problems try making a macro for the lure itself

/use lure
/use fishingpole

replace "lure" and "fishingpole" with what ever you happen to use.

----------


## mrgamer

Really nice application, just make sure you have Interact With Target set to K or it won't catch  :Smile: 

I like the fact it has a slight delay for recast the fishing bobbler, mrfishit it's really too fast recasting it making it easy to see it's not an human doing it

PS: this also works when minimized  :Big Grin: 

edit: just a thing, would be awesome being able to set a letter for the fishing ability  :Smile:

----------


## Bugador

not work for me

----------


## d3c0n

++++ Simple and Easy to use


Took me a minute to figure out how to equip my Weather-Beaten Fishing Hat Lure. 

For Some Reason Key Slot Lure 2 Wasn't Working. So I just Changed That to 1 and my Slot Key Fishing to 2. Working Perfectly now.

Thanks Rival +Rep

----------


## Hoops

Anyone got this working on Windows 7 yet? im having problems with the Network 3.5 thingy

----------


## sharkerzz

Hehe , nice  :Smile:

----------


## _TheMaster_

Thank you man this bot is helping me a lot leveling up fishing  :Wink:  +Rep for u

----------


## liquid1978

1st off bot seems simple to use, cant wait to use it, but now for the bad part. The section choose a wow prcess is empty. Has the DL went wrong somewhere. Please help. 
Your doing a great job keep up the good work.



Forgot to add, i DL framework 3.5 and went to install it and as it completed it poped a window saying setup error. I am using windows vista 32. any ideas on this little problem

----------


## rykku

> 1st off bot seems simple to use, cant wait to use it, but now for the bad part. The section choose a wow prcess is empty. Has the DL went wrong somewhere. Please help. 
> Your doing a great job keep up the good work.
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot to add, i DL framework 3.5 and went to install it and as it completed it poped a window saying setup error. I am using windows vista 32. any ideas on this little problem


Make sure you start WoW before you start the fish bot. I'm using MS Windows Vista 32bits and it's working fine.

After, make sure you Bind K, 

And I use those macros for fishing.

Macro for Slot Key Fishing (1)


```
/cast Fishing
```

Macro for Slot Key Lure (2)


```
/use Bright Baubles
/use 16
```

Also, if you use a 10min(600sec) cooldown lure, set the timer to 610sec or more. Otherwise your toon will try to attach the lure but you if already have one active, it's not working.

----------


## liquid1978

just a samll note. how do i set the macro when it is in french lol.

----------


## rykku

> just a samll note. how do i set the macro when it is in french lol.


You can ask to me, I speak french  :Wink: 

<NomFenetre>EPLAN</NomFenetre> = Windows name
<NomFlotteur>Fishing Bobber</NomFlotteur> = Bobber name
<Appat>True</Appat> = Use Lure (true/false) 
<AppatDurree>618</AppatDurree> = Lure if true (duration (sec))
<ToucheFlotteur>1</ToucheFlotteur> = Key for cast fishing
<ToucheAppat>2</ToucheAppat> = Key for Lure
<Arreter>False</Arreter> = Stop bot after X sec (true/false) 
<ArretDurree>3600</ArretDurree> = Stop bot after X sec, if true (duration in sec)
<ArreterLoot>False</ArreterLoot> = Stop looting after x loot (true/false) 
<ArretNbLoot>150</ArretNbLoot> = Stop looting after x loot, if true (qty of loot)

----------


## bob sagget

Will this bot work with multiple account windows up? And will it work for up to 3 accounts at once?

----------


## juicedaddy

This bot is very simple and easy never misses a catch either. thank you for ths jw though whats the ban rate with this is it safe?

And yes it runs in the background so it will work im running it right now as im on MMO haha EPIC bot thank you

----------


## ruoko

> Anyone got this working on Windows 7 yet? im having problems with the Network 3.5 thingy


Be sure to run it as an administrator

----------


## Mystipony

I can't get the NET Framework 3.5 to install prober on my computer, it says setup error when I try to. Bottom line, Vista is a piece of crap, and you can't use this bot with it unless just about all the ins and outs of Vista, I hope windows 7 doesn't have as many problems. Now to go learn Vista, the POS that it is.

----------


## lushilina

This Bot works great and very easy to use. How safe is it thou for me when i am using it but I am not afk?

----------


## rykku

Run as administrator.

----------


## Easybot

I got problem with it. It catch and thats works great BUT when it have catch 151 items it stops :O and dont continue with the fishing :S.

----------


## Gamer303

Just wondering, did anyone got banned for using this bot? How safe it is? 

- Gamer303.

----------


## rykku

Bot spam key 1 now.. (/fish) 

I hate update  :Big Grin: 

EDIT: Working fine before 3.3.0... waiting for an update!

----------


## GreenPeaness

Same here, it spams the fishing key every 2 seconds now. Too bad  :Frown:

----------


## joe smith

yep same problem exactly, hope some smart guy figures out how to fix it  :Frown:

----------


## Rival-Fr

Hi,

Now use the fish bot on wowrobot (is free): [Download] WowRobot - WowRobot - Free bot for World Of Warcraft - Bot Farm, Po, Xp, leveling, Bg, flying, Pvp pour World Of Warcraft

----------


## rykku

Tryed on 2 computer, XP and VISTA. 

To be honest, your 3.2.2 version was better! 

But, it's working with 

Fishing Skill in slot x and
macro in slot x


```
/use Bright Baubles /use 16
```

BUT, still have some problem with the lure timer option, sometime he click lure 2 times in a row. And I cant use my fishing macro for wintergrasp autojoin... thats why he was spamming lure!! 

```
/click StaticPopup1Button1 /click StaticPopup2Button1 /cast Fishing
```

(And not working anymore with auto-join party macro/queue in Wintergrasp because of the lure bug.) So you cant fish with lure in WinterGrasp.. :S

Still trying to get better macros to get it work in Wintergrasp...

Anyway, its working, Good job and +rep for your time.

----------


## Easybot

hmm still doesent work? =/

----------


## Sebatiger

Nice, hope it works.

----------


## Axiomcjp

Works for me on 3.2.2

----------


## dryballs

plz stop being morons,we have to wait for a update

----------


## mrgamer

Since Rival publicized his new wowrobot, i highly doubt he will update this (SERIOUSLY AWESOME) fishbot

Although i hope the opposite  :Big Grin:

----------


## bovon

I used this for 2 months before 3.2.2
Wored great Please plus to rep.
I am trying the new link now hope it works
B

----------

